# Live and work temporary in US?



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi all, 

I'm posting this for a friend. She is looking to work in the US with her fiance for a year, can anyone shed some light on how she does this? Are there temporary working visas? What jobs is she allowed to do? Is there a time limit on each job/state she can work and live in? Does she need a job offer before arrival/to get visa. 

Sorry for all the q's


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jemmlove12 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm posting this for a friend. She is looking to work in the US with her fiance for a year, can anyone shed some light on how she does this? Are there temporary working visas? What jobs is she allowed to do? Is there a time limit on each job/state she can work and live in? Does she need a job offer before arrival/to get visa.
> 
> Sorry for all the q's


Sorry but the answer is NO. 
Immigration is handled on a federal level. There are no work&travel options for the US. She can visit up to 90 days (I assume she is UK) as tourist or up to 180 days with a B2 visa. You can find details on travel.state.gov. Depending on her education she may be able to add a semester in the US or an internship. With the information given it is impossible to work much.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

jemmlove12 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm posting this for a friend. She is looking to work in the US with her fiance for a year, can anyone shed some light on how she does this? Are there temporary working visas? What jobs is she allowed to do? Is there a time limit on each job/state she can work and live in? Does she need a job offer before arrival/to get visa.
> 
> Sorry for all the q's


To get a work visa you need to have a job offer first. You enter the US after you have been supplied to work visa.

There are no temporary work visas - apart from some seasonal ones for fruit picking etc.

If 'friend' and fiancee have been living together there is the B-2 cohabiting visa which gives up to 6 months and then can be renewed. You cannot work on a B-2

Look here for visa information:

USCIS Home Page


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Crawford said:


> To get a work visa you need to have a job offer first. You enter the US after you have been supplied to work visa.
> 
> There are no temporary work visas - apart from some seasonal ones for fruit picking etc.
> 
> ...


Cohabitation requires one party to be in the US with specific visas and the relationship to be documented (living together) for a period of time.


----------



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

Perfect, thanks guys


----------

